# Small Skinners



## Nowski (Dec 5, 2014)

Couple small skinners in AEB-L with Walnut Burl and Black Cherry Burl from Cliff @woodintyuuu

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 15


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 5, 2014)

Sweet!!! Great looking work Shannon. I really like the Nessmuck blade design.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Dec 5, 2014)

Very nice looking knifes. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 6, 2014)

Awesome knives! I really like that top one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2014)

Both are very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Dec 8, 2014)

Tools of the trade!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

